# Scorpians



## Reptilian (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all, is there any people in WA that own scorpians? if so can you please pm me...Thx


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## brucey (Jan 1, 2007)

im in qld but i own scorpion


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

are scorps on license over there??? and anyone in WA???

pm me please...
regards...
Ash....


----------



## brucey (Jan 2, 2007)

no but you have to send a movement advice to eco acess


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 2, 2007)

no u dont, i didnt have too and i bought mine of a great breeder who never said anything like that


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 2, 2007)

*scorpions*

Do a search, theres already too many scorpion threads all doing the same thing. Its illegal in WA, when i got raided they were more interested in the scorpions i supposedly had than the herps i supposedly had.

I dont know how successful theyd be in prosecuting, not worth the headache though, believe me. [deleted by Mods]

Jordan


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 2, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> Do a search, theres already too many scorpion threads all doing the same thing. Its illegal in WA, when i got raided they were more interested in the scorpions i supposedly had than the herps i supposedly had.
> 
> I dont know how successful theyd be in prosecuting, not worth the headache though, believe me.
> Jordan



yeah i know its illegal, thats why if there WERE any one in WA with em, i asked that they pm me, just for security etc...I think i have found someone to do me the huge favour of sellin some to me...Not mentioning names though...They did claim to at one stage own about 100 of them when they lived in WA...

What sorta punishement did ya get for illegally keeping the scorpions??? and i will keep me mouth shut, thanx for the advice...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 3, 2007)

It would be heavy fine wouldn't it?


----------



## Rep-Style (Jan 3, 2007)

As far as animal legislations go, technically anything without a backbone isnt an animal, thas why spiders, scorps, centipedes n what not are so freely traded in the pet industry bucause since they r not animals, they are not subject to the licensing, so why are they illeagal in WA as pets? have they changed the laws?


----------



## Hickson (Jan 3, 2007)

Rep-Style said:


> As far as animal legislations go, technically anything without a backbone isnt an animal, thas why spiders, scorps, centipedes n what not are so freely traded in the pet industry bucause since they r not animals, they are not subject to the licensing


That's the case in most of the States, but not all. Each state has it's own wildlife laws, and they are all slightly different to each other. IN WA the relevant legislation is the Wildlife Conservation Act 1950. Under that Act, an animal is defined as: 


> any living thing that is not a human being or a plant and includes in relation to any such animal the eggs, larvae or semen;


and "fauna" is defined as:


> (a) any animal indigenous to any State or Territory of the Commonwealth or the territorial waters of the Commonwealth;
> 
> (b) any animal that periodically migrates to and lives in any State or Territory of the Commonwealth or the territorial waters of the Commonwealth; and
> 
> ...




and under Section 14(1) it states that:


> Except to the extent which the Minister declares by notice published in the Government Gazette pursuant to the provisions of this section all fauna is wholly protected throughout the whole of the State at all times.



So unless the WA Minister has said (via legislation) that scorpions are not protected, it is an offence to keep them.



Hix


----------



## sengir (Jan 3, 2007)

*Qld Law And Scorpions*

In Queensland it is legal to keep, own and take scorpions and spiders from the wild without a license, however if you wish to buy or sell them or trade anything commercially withe them, you rquire a license.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hornet (Jan 3, 2007)

nope, scorpions and spiders are protected, you need a permit to take them from the wild, and i have sold mine to pet stores before and didnt need a licence


----------



## sengir (Jan 3, 2007)

Well according to A head Ranger in QPWS you are wrong I am right. I was talking to him yesterday about this. I also know as I do all the purchasing for the pet shop I work in.
Cheers


----------



## hornet (Jan 3, 2007)

well according to the epa you need a collection permit, no licence needed to sell to or buy from a pet shop either


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 3, 2007)

Thx Hix, i didnt know the exact details...All i did know is that i rang DEC last week to find out if we are able to keep scorps and he said no, cos anything that hasnt been legislated by the minister is not aloud to be kept, even something as small and common as a stick insect or spiders...

He did say however, that they are currently lookin at passing legislation to let people keep scorps as pets...The only problem is that they apparently dont know how to keep them alive at this stage, so they have 1 "expert" over here tryin to work out how to look after them...

Ash...


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> He did say however, that they are currently lookin at passing legislation to let people keep scorps as pets...The only problem is that they apparently dont know how to keep them alive at this stage, so they have 1 "expert" over here tryin to work out how to look after them...
> 
> Ash...



They dont know how to look after them because theyre too busy raiding the people that do. Its not brain surgery, follow a few simple rules and most species will live for years.

I only ended up with a caution for the 2 Theras they 'found' at my house. The thing is, before the **** hit the fan and they raided a few of us, i couldnt get a straight answer out of them as to the legalities of keeping inverts. DEC bend the rules to suit.

Jordan


----------

